# Anyone know what these are?



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

My mother-in-law let me go through her father and grandfather's tool chests in her basement this weekend. One of the chests belonged to her grandfather who was a carpenter for a railroad in PA and as far as she knows hasn't been opened since about WWI. More on that later.

Amongst her father's tools were a set of chisel-like items I'm not familiar with. The have pointed ends, beveled sides and are curved like a spoon at the end. I've attached a photo of all five and well as a photo of the ends with one of them turned on its side so you can see the curve.

Anyone know what they are, and how they are used?

- Cheers, Mike


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bearing Scrapers.

http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7390


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep! Metal bearing scrapers used in conjunction with bearing blue to find the high spots. Sigh, those were the days ….


----------

